# Raleigh Module 3



## ian allinson (29 Mar 2014)

Eh up lads,
I am after a NOS or a minter of a Raleigh Module 3 in red, as I had one as a kid and just would like to own one again.
Cheers a 45yr kid


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Mar 2014)

ian allinson said:


> Eh up lads


Doubt you'll find one in the condition you want TBH.

There is one on EBAY now and you could always do a resto job on it, looks tiny though!


----------



## TissoT (29 Mar 2014)

I used to have a module 3 myself in late 70 early 80 s ... gate way to cycling ! 
Bought from Halfords.. was then a little shop on the high street !


----------



## ian allinson (29 Mar 2014)

I won't be riding it, I have dropped a guy an email who has a NOS one for sale in Sheffield, and a NOS one sold in Chesterfield 2 weeks ago on ebay so they are still out there.


----------



## caddyboy1 (29 Dec 2021)

ian allinson said:


> Eh up lads,
> I am after a NOS or a minter of a Raleigh Module 3 in red, as I had one as a kid and just would like to own one again.
> Cheers a 45yr kid


high there
did you ever find this bike as i have one in the garage and its very good apart from a flat rear tyre


----------



## TissoT (30 Dec 2021)

caddyboy1 said:


> high there
> did you ever find this bike as i have one in the garage and its very good apart from a flat rear tyre


Could you please post a picture of the bike.

Would be interested in seeing it.

If its up for sale may be interested in buying it


----------



## caddyboy1 (1 Jan 2022)

TissoT said:


> Could you please post a picture of the bike.
> 
> Would be interested in seeing it.
> 
> If its up for sale may be interested in buying it


hi there
its in the loftspace of my garage i will have to get it down and take some photos and go from there


----------



## TissoT (2 Jan 2022)

caddyboy1 said:


> hi there
> its in the loftspace of my garage i will have to get it down and take some photos and go from there


Ok Thanks


----------

